# Juice Extractor



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Does anyone have ajuice extractor? I am thinking of getting one but would like to hear some thoughts about it.

Thanks


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Click here for that topic on juice extractors:

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/ubb/Foru...ML/000039.html


----------

